# het pied marker royal - help soon please!



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

can someone please explain what a het peid marker royal is please? im not good with genetics!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Het markers are blemishes (usually along the belly) said to indicate that a snake is a certain het.


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

it is when you are not sure wether a normal is het pied . the hets usually have markers these are usually lines on the belly near tail. And flam markings going up the sides. : victory:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

No probs : victory:


----------



## o0oTonyo0o (Feb 26, 2008)

YouTube - 2008 clutch # 3 - part 4 - "Pieds Hatched"


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Heres a guide form next world exotics
Next World Exotics :: About Our Company


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

A
pure tell tail sign is a clear white belly with rail tracks either side.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

However, be aware that unless you KNOW the animal has a Pied parent a "het marker" does not mean you have a het.

It is possible to have a 100% het pied (with one pied parent) that does not show the markers.
It is possible to have a het pied that does show the markers.
It is possible to have a totally normal animal that shows the markers.

If I was picking babies from a clutch where both parents were known 100% hets, I might pick the ones with the markings - but that's superstition, not based in fact!


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

bascially the belly looks identical o the one in the pics above but the parents are unknown


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Then it is essentially a normal. Fair enough, it might be worth pairing to a VISUAL pied someday (so that at least you know you're making DEFINITE hets) but there's absolutely no guarantee you'd get visual pieds at all.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Then it is essentially a normal. Fair enough, it might be worth pairing to a VISUAL pied someday (so that at least you know you're making DEFINITE hets) but there's absolutely no guarantee you'd get visual pieds at all.


ok thanks, she's a very pretty female and id quite like her anyway!lol! she's a fairly good price too!


----------

